# Help! Dynacorn 68 full quarter panels?



## my68 (Jul 16, 2005)

I've been trying to get some info on the Dynacorn full quarter panels. I can't find any pics or specs on them. Does anyone know their quality, fit, and just how full is full? Anybody ever installed these? Thanks for any help. 
My sad story is that $4000.00 later I find a body shop has ruined my convertible. The worse part is that they did it years ago and only until I took it to another shop to get mechanical work did the damage begin to show. I had others look at it but they didn't see anything wrong other than it wasn't quality work( I'm just a dumb girl). Anyway... they installed my quarter skins (just wheelwell rot) wrong so to retain the shape of the car they used about 50 gallons of bondo and built up the quarters and wiped the entire sides of my car. They stripped it, etched it, did not wash the etching off, did not prime it, and when moisture ( from sitting outside at the repair shop)got up under the bondo it started to crack. I now have hunks of bondo the size of dinner plates falling off my car. I'm also going to need doors, hood, trunk lid, & fenders. A parts car would be nice but I'm in rust heaven..southeast Georgia coast. I'm steaming and I need your help. Thanks.

my "ruined" 68 :rofl:


----------



## 64vert (Dec 27, 2004)

Sorry to hear of your troubles. That really sucks. I don't have any first hand knowledge of the Dynacorn panels, but go to www.performanceyears.com (I can't get the link to work), go to the Tech Forums, The Body Shop forum, click back about 3 pages, and find the discussion about 68, 69 1/4 panels. Hope that helps.

Rich


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

my68 said:


> I've been trying to get some info on the Dynacorn full quarter panels. I can't find any pics or specs on them. Does anyone know their quality, fit, and just how full is full? Anybody ever installed these? Thanks for any help.
> My sad story is that $4000.00 later I find a body shop has ruined my convertible. The worse part is that they did it years ago and only until I took it to another shop to get mechanical work did the damage begin to show. I had others look at it but they didn't see anything wrong other than it wasn't quality work( I'm just a dumb girl). Anyway... they installed my quarter skins (just wheelwell rot) wrong so to retain the shape of the car they used about 50 gallons of bondo and built up the quarters and wiped the entire sides of my car. They stripped it, etched it, did not wash the etching off, did not prime it, and when moisture ( from sitting outside at the repair shop)got up under the bondo it started to crack. I now have hunks of bondo the size of dinner plates falling off my car. I'm also going to need doors, hood, trunk lid, & fenders. A parts car would be nice but I'm in rust heaven..southeast Georgia coast. I'm steaming and I need your help. Thanks.
> 
> my "ruined" 68 :rofl:


  I just wanted to send my condolences...... damn body shop.....


----------



## my68 (Jul 16, 2005)

Thank you for the condolences. They're paying for it. I started work with our local county fleet shop & they were doing $1000's worth of business with them. Not anymore!! :cheers It also helps when you drive around town with the name of the body shop and they ruined my car plastered all over it. 
 
Rich.. You were alot of help. I've joined in that forum too and asking questions about those 1/4's. They seem to fit real good so far. Thanks for everything.


----------

